# Hugh Hefner Passes On To The Big Grotto In The Sky



## Centermass (Sep 28, 2017)

"Never looked at the pictures, only the the articles"

The second biggest lie in adolescent America years ago whenever caught by parents, girl friends, etc. 

Second to "It's only a cold sore"

I will admit a lot of his pics were sort of a morale booster back in the day. 

He was 91.  

Full Story


----------



## Gunz (Sep 28, 2017)

A strange cat, but damn, he sure did it his way. 

We had a copy--I think it was a Barbie Benton issue--that floated around from ruck to ruck for about a month. Finally burned it when all the pages got stuck together. 

Course, I just read the articles.


----------



## CDG (Sep 28, 2017)

What a life.  RIP Hugh.  Anyone else want to put together a team to take over the mansion while there's a power vacuum?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 28, 2017)

CDG said:


> What a life.  RIP Hugh.  Anyone else want to put together a team to take over the mansion while there's a power vacuum?



I'm in. I'll bring my own bathrobe and pipe.


----------



## Scarecrow (Sep 28, 2017)

The only man to die and not go to a better place.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 28, 2017)

DoD Flies Happy Socks at Half-mast


----------



## Muppet (Sep 29, 2017)

Rest easy you cock diesel muthatrucka!

M.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 30, 2017)

Scarecrow said:


> The only man to die and not go to a better place.


----------



## CQB (Oct 1, 2017)

RIP Hef, apart from the obvious, his libertarian position saw him friends with the likes of Martin Luthor King and others + there was some kick ass writing as well. 

I heard he died of myxomatosis


----------

